
The next version of HTTP won’t be using TCP - mreome
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/11/the-next-version-of-http-wont-be-using-tcp/
======
throw-far-away
Oh boy, let's reinvent all of the reliability, tooling and knowledge of TCP in
an upper-layer protocol on top of UDP! That won't be complicated, error-prone,
unreliable, break compatibility or reinventing-the-wheel at all! /sarcasm

~~~
bigato
Read on protocol ossification to understand why this is done over UDP:
[https://lwn.net/Articles/745590/](https://lwn.net/Articles/745590/)

